# Taller y Exposiciones



## Eureko

Este caso es un ejempo en el ambito industrial de exposiciones y talleres para distribuidores y compradores de productos de seguridad industrial para fabricas:

"... e Exposicoes" (Esp.: Talleres y Exposiciones)
Se podria traducir en este sentido *Talleres *como "aulas"?


----------



## Carfer

Curiosamente, em Portugal o termo mais usado para traduzir '_taller_' é ... o inglês '_workshop_'. 
O uso tem tanto de oficial que o cartaz bilingue que decorava o palco dum _'taller sobre innovación'_ que teve lugar em Salamanca no passado domingo no âmbito da reunião preparatória da cimeira ibero-americana deste ano, rezava, na parte escrita em português, _'Workshop sobre inovação'._


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Curiosamente, em Portugal o termo mais usado para traduzir '_taller_' é ... o inglês '_workshop_'.
> O uso tem tanto de oficial que o cartaz bilingue que decorava o palco dum _'taller sobre innovación'_ que teve lugar em Salamanca no passado domingo no âmbito da reunião preparatória da cimeira ibero-americana deste ano, rezava, na parte escrita em português, _'Workshop sobre inovação'._


 
Acredito que você esteja certo, Carfer, também ouço muito por aqui "Workshop", mas me lembrei agora da palavra "Palestra" será que serviria nesse caso?


----------



## Vanda

Quando não optamos pelo workshop, dizemos oficina.


----------



## Eureko

Amistad2008, Carfer, Vanda,
Muito obrigado!


----------



## airosa

Não podem ser "seminário" ou "mesa de trabalho"? Impossível que não haja nenhuma palavra em português para dizê-lo.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Não podem ser "seminário" ou "mesa de trabalho"? Impossível que não haja nenhuma palavra em português para dizê-lo.


 
"_Seminário_" sim, era o que se usava aqui há uns anos. Mas parece que é fino usar termos ingleses, dá mais sainete.
_'Mesa de trabalho_' não creio.


----------



## Vanda

Oficina, gente. Taller no Brasil é oficina, conforme já disse acima.


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> me lembrei agora da palavra "Palestra" será que serviria nesse caso?


 
Não costumo ouvi-la em Portugal neste contexto. '_Palestra_' existe, sim, mas mais no sentido de '_conferênci_a'.

P.S. O facto de lhe responder depois de a outros não é nenhuma desconsideração por si, amistad. Sucede que o servidor da WR esteve inacessível durante parte desta tarde e aparentemente não entraram ou levaram descaminho algumas respostas que dei.


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Não costumo ouvi-la em Portugal neste contexto. '_Palestra_' existe, sim, mas mais no sentido de '_conferênci_a'.
> 
> P.S. O facto de lhe responder depois de a outros não é nenhuma desconsideração por si, amistad. Sucede que o servidor da WR esteve inacessível durante parte desta tarde e aparentemente não entraram ou levaram descaminho algumas respostas que dei.


 
Tudo bem, Carfer, nem passou pela minha cabeça que fosse desconsideração. Relaxa!

E sobre "Palestra", ficou bem claro agora. Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Ontem, quando eu achei o termo oficina em Portugal, deu  uma doideira no fórum e não consegui colocar a referência. Agora aí vai. 

E o nosso dicionário: http://www.wordreference.com/espt/taller


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Ontem, quando eu achei o termo oficina em Portugal, deu uma doideira no fórum e não consegui colocar a referência. Agora aí vai.
> 
> E o nosso dicionário: http://www.wordreference.com/espt/taller


 
Em todo o caso, Vanda, o uso de '_oficina_' nesta acepção em Portugal é muito pouco frequente, parece-me. Aliás, curiosamente, a página indicada só refere _oficina_ no título, depois volta a usar '_workshop_'.
Julgo, posso estar errado, que 'o_ficina_' só corresponde ao espanhol '_taller_' quando se refere ao lugar onde se fazem trabalhos manuais ou mecânicos.


----------



## Vanda

Para nós, usamos tanto um quanto outro para os workshops. Alguns programas e cursos trazem workshop (acham mais penetrante ou sei-lá-o-quê), outros, principalmente os acadêmicos, aderem à _oficina_. Por falar nisso virou moda as 'oficinas' disso e daquilo. 

oficinas culturais


----------



## masami

TALLER MECANICO  en portugues   se dice OFICINA  MECANICOpuede haber varios tipos de taller.


----------



## almufadado

Um "taller" em Portugal é em geral uma actividade económica de porta aberta, seja uma loja ou uma oficina de venda de produtos e serviços ou apenas de serviços.

En España se dice qué un* Taller* es una *aceiteras, angarillas, estación de servicio, estudio, garaje, gasolinera, obrador, **taller de reparación*,  como sea un :


Lugar donde se hacen trabajos manuales, generalmente usando herramienta especializada: _taller de carpintería_, _taller mecánico_, _talleres gráficos_, _taller de soldadura;_
Lugar donde trabaja un pintor o escultor;
Seminario o curso donde se practica un arte, una ciencia o una técnica: _taller de redacción_, _taller de fotografía_.
Sendo assim é :


uma *"oficina" *para as profissões manuais;
um *"Estudio"* para um espaço de trabalho de artista;
um "*Atelier" *para as artes.


----------

